# New Mod for the board ...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Your new mod for the board is Dibley 

I am sure you will all welcome her 

x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Dibley, fantastic news hun!!! Thanks for coming forward to be our new mod.

Thank you too to Suzie, who has done such a brilliant job in getting this board up & running. Bless you, hun.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Dibley! xxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome Dibley


----------



## Nofi (Mar 8, 2007)

Suzie - Thanks a bunch for all your assistance with setting up this board. Really appreciate your efforts and also thanks for giving me the opportunity to be a blessing to others on this board.  

Dibley --  Welcome. Thanks for taking on the responsibilty. Now, we better behave ourselves on here before we get a spanking from you.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww thanks girls for the welcome.

Let's make this board a place where our faith brings comfort, joy, hope and peace.
Through prayer, sharing our testimonies, in the tears and the laughter, may God's wonders be seen!

I thank God for you all! 

Dibley x


----------

